# Sunday Morning Buy



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just had local come over to sell me 22 pistol & holster. Was expecting another Heritage & holster rig. I was surprised by a French Unique m52. These are very well made pistols about on a 32 size frame. Heavy for their size, all steel construction. I had one of these for years I used as beater piece. Mine was well worn, this one is excellent condition—except as with all Uniques the grips are degrading. Early plastic turns into oily mess. The right grip is in several pieces in a zip lock and the left is warped badly. My old one was same way and I whipped up set of walnut slabs for it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pick up. Good for you


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks like my Unique ' Corsair' kinda. Having trouble finding any info on it ? Ideas ? Thanks


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ron Y said:


> Looks like my Unique ' Corsair' kinda. Having trouble finding any info on it ? Ideas ? Thanks


What do you need ?


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Was just trying to find out more about it, age etc. The barrel on the corsair is exposed but the hammer, safety, grips look a lot like your new find. One book said to look at Pyrenees company for info. ? Maybe I am looking in wrong place. ??


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ron Y said:


> Was just trying to find out more about it, age etc. The barrel on the corsair is exposed but the hammer, safety, grips look a lot like your new find. One book said to look at Pyrenees company for info. ? Maybe I am looking in wrong place. ??


Williams Blue book.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Looked in 'blue book of gun values' and does not list my gun. My gun says BP on it but book only lists model B. But my book a few years old.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

So, is this very much like a Beretta 92 but with the open slide....closed off?


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Here are some pics.


----------

